# 1 Haul + 1 Haul + 1 Haul = Another BIG Haul!



## cutenurse2486 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hello my lovely friends...yes...I was very very bad & bought more while on vacation! I think I may need to ban myself from MAC for a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Anyway...just wanted to share with you guys...I got some pretty cool stuff!




This is what I got from a MAC counter in FL. I asked the MA if they had any older stuff & this is what she found for me! 

*Entremauve* Pigment (I have wanted this color for sooo long...yay!!!)
*Free To Be Quad*: (Smut e/s, Crochet e/s, Free To Be e/s, Sensibility e/s)
*Pandamonium Quad*: (Cloudbound e/s, Up At Dawn e/s, Violet Trance e/s, Pandamonium e/s)
*Lovestone *Mineralize Eyeshadow
*Ether* Mineralize Eyeshadow
*Wait Till Dark* Eyeshadow
*Stormwatch* Eyeshadow
*Overgrown* Eyeshadow





This haul was from another CCO that my sweet sweet boyfriend reluctantly stopped at for me!

*Light Flush* Mineralize Skinfinish
*Sweetie Cakes Quad*: (Almond Icing e/s, Gateaux e/s, Sugar Blue e/s, Demi-Sweet e/s)
*Passionate* Eyeshadow
*Firespot *Eyeshadow
*Aquavert* Eyeshadow
*Viz-A-Violet *Pigment (I am in love with this color!!!)
*Peacocky* Glitter Eye Liner





And this is my Electroflash haul that came in the mail today!

*Fresh Green Mix* Mineralize Eyeshadow
*Odd Couple *Mineralize Eyeshadow
*Hot Contrast* Mineralize Eyeshadow
*Major Minor* Lipglass

*Sorry this pic is a little fuzzy...I dunno why it did that!*


Thanks for looking!!!!


----------



## nunu (Jul 15, 2008)

great haul, enjoy!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 15, 2008)

Yay for hauls!!


----------



## vcanady (Jul 15, 2008)

nice stuff!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jul 15, 2008)

WOW!!!  You really had a massive haul!!!

Enjoy!


----------



## melliquor (Jul 15, 2008)

Have fund w/ your goodies.


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks ya'll!!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 15, 2008)

nice haul!


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 16, 2008)

great haul, enjoy!


----------



## sinasuse (Aug 30, 2008)

thats a lot


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 30, 2008)

lovely haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 30, 2008)

Firespot is the BEST orange, and pandamonium is a gorgeous quad. Enjoy everything!


----------



## artisick (Aug 31, 2008)

Great haul! Firespot <3


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks ya'll!!


----------



## lolaB (Aug 31, 2008)

Wow, great haul! Have fun with your goodies.


----------



## cetati (Aug 31, 2008)

Wow you really went for it! Nice haul. Enjoy!


----------



## jennyfee (Sep 1, 2008)

Really nice haul girl!! Wow i wish i had more money


----------



## EllieFerris (Sep 3, 2008)

Fabulous haul!

I have both Ether MES and Fresh Green Mix MES. If you haven't thought of it yes, I use them all together... 

Solid side from Fresh Green on lid
Marble side from Fresh Green on wide crease
Ether in tight crease
Fairy Lite as a brow highlighter

Give it a try , It looks really cool!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Sep 5, 2008)

great haul!!

enjoy


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice quads! That sweetie cakes quad looks amazing


----------



## Beauty9584 (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow you found some really nice stuff, my CCO  never seems to get anything new!  I went in Febuary and them again in August and they still have the same 10 eyeshadows I bought the last time I went!  I wish they get more stuff and I wish i could find the great things you found at yours!


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Sep 6, 2008)

Thank you everyone!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EllieFerris* 

 
_Fabulous haul!

I have both Ether MES and Fresh Green Mix MES. If you haven't thought of it yes, I use them all together... 

Solid side from Fresh Green on lid
Marble side from Fresh Green on wide crease
Ether in tight crease
Fairy Lite as a brow highlighter

Give it a try , It looks really cool!_

 
I am gonna have to try that!!  It sounds very pretty!!  Thanks for the idea!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty9584* 

 
_Wow you found some really nice stuff, my CCO never seems to get anything new! I went in Febuary and them again in August and they still have the same 10 eyeshadows I bought the last time I went! I wish they get more stuff and I wish i could find the great things you found at yours!_

 
Aw...sorry to hear that you haven't found more goodies.  I think I must have really lucked out b/c I was on vacation & I guess I just happened to find the right CCO's at the right time!  I hope your CCO gets some new stuff for you!!!


----------

